# Ventrilo User Sound Problem



## wario19 (Jan 17, 2008)

I recently bought a 'Plantronics Gamecom Gaming Headset'

What? - In ventrilo, I can hear ALL NOISES _except_ other users talking. 
I can hear everything 100% fine, in game, music, everything.
including ventrilo sounds like entering a channel. BUT I can't hear others talk.

So - It must be a ventrilo setting or something of the sort not allowing me to hear other's noises. Now when I open volume equilizer it SHOWS the volume pop up and down on the meter when someone talks so my computer detects their sound, I just can't hear it through my headphones.

I had a USB headset, and now this one is the jack so idk if that has to do with ventrilo settings.

BASICALLY - I can hear everything except others in ventrilo
- They CAN hear me.


Thanks!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

go to control panel -> sounds and audio devices
under speaker settings choose advanced
set the speaker settings as desktop stereo


----------



## wario19 (Jan 17, 2008)

Errrg, how about for Vista? Sorry, forgot to mention my system specs, didn't think it was a big deal.

Contorl panel ---> Sound ---> Then I'm stuck


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Playback Devices -> Select the device -> Configure -> Select Stereo.


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont have it here infront of me to check the exact menu, but you may want to check in Vent as well.

Under one of the settings tabs, there is the option for the OUTPUT device. I think the connect sounds, etc normaly play through the default device for your PC, you may find an entry in there for your headset, and try selecting it specificaly.


----------



## Darth1X (Feb 3, 2010)

Im having echo problems with my mic. I dont now how to fix it and other people on vent are complaining about the echo from my mic, any idea on how to fix it


----------

